# Going to try a Fattie w/Qview



## newbiesmoker (Jul 7, 2008)

Me and my son decided to try a fattie today. It's made with hamburger, pepperoni, 4 blend cheese. It's on the smoker right now. Here are a couple of pics so far. More pics later.
Attachment 10539Attachment 10540
I forgot to add that we wrapped it in bacon before we put it on the smoke.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 7, 2008)

You did a great job rolling that fatty, Looks gooood!


----------



## capt dan (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice! Bacon cheeseburger fatty! I bet it will be very tasty! Way to go. Make sure ya let us see the end result,,specially since ya teased us with the beginning. Looks like ya got the rollin part figured out nicely!


----------



## newbiesmoker (Jul 7, 2008)

As promised more pics. I should of followed your advice and made more then one. But i wanted to see how it went first. I'll be making more thats for sure.
It was gone in no time at all.

Thanks for all the good info.


----------



## ezmoney (Jul 7, 2008)

Great job...I'm sure you enjoyed it!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 7, 2008)

Great pics - looks like you and your son make quite the smokin' team! Always touches me to see kids taking an interest in the hobby with their parent, and loving it as much as we do.


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 7, 2008)

Great job on your first, but now I know you're hooked. What's the plan for the next one?


----------



## newbiesmoker (Jul 7, 2008)

Not sure yet, still reading about others ingredients. Any suggestions?
I know i am going to try some ABTs


----------



## daboys (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice fatty. Now it's time to get that smoker filled up.


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 8, 2008)

Agreed! Too much time in front of the tube and not enough time hanging around an open fire (or an itty bitty electric smoker) is a huge part of what's tearing apart families.

My boys are still a bit young to be wielding a knife in the kitchen, but my daughter has some real skills. However, I've got the boys saying, "Respect the meat!" It's a start.


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 8, 2008)

I think the favorite one I have tried was Italian sausage stuffed with tortellini, mushrooms, and mozarella.  A little marinara sauce to dip in made this absolutely perfect. (Credit to Texas-Hunter for the idea, Thanks Ken)


----------



## newbiesmoker (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks, i'll have to give it a try. My son wanted to smoke another fatty tonight, I would of but he had ball practice.


----------

